
Watch Netflix at work by making it look like you’re on a conference call - nwrk
https://netflixhangouts.com/
======
nwni
>gets my ip banned

------
demarq
very well executed!

------
elchief
Genius!

My old employer blocked Netflix though. I didn't want to watch movies, but
they had some interesting looking machine learning blog articles that I
couldn't read

~~~
shakehar
One of my old eployers did the same and so I resorted to using one of those
convert url to pdf sites to read the such blogs.

------
hyw
anyone have any clue what the mschf.xyz/venmo link at the bottom is about?

a little skeptical about the concept of being paid (a nominal sum?) via venmo
as a substitute to an email newsletter subscription. for example, how would I
unsubscribe?

~~~
huac
people are more likely to check their venmo push notifs than email

i suppose you could just block them to unsubscribe?

~~~
hyw
that’s an interesting approach to getting around “notification fatigue”, I
wonder if there are any other successful examples of this.

------
wickedOne
preposterous!

i wonder how many people who welcome this idea as a work thing, actually had
to pay someone's salary some point in their carreer...

~~~
withinboredom
Let people go home when they’re done for the day? Not care what people do all
day as long as they complete their tasks? Why does “work” have to 9-5 once you
get a fancy degree? Some people like working nights.

------
lol768
It makes me sad when WebExtensions are limited to Chrome for no real reason :(

~~~
writepub
70% market share is reason enough. Start with chrome, and if there's traction,
port to other browsers

~~~
lol768
>port to other browsers

Except it requires literally no 'porting' at all: it runs fine out of the box
without modification
[https://lol768.com/i/ReveilleAgitationsIncurablesBicyclist](https://lol768.com/i/ReveilleAgitationsIncurablesBicyclist)

This is just laziness.

~~~
aaomidi
I've had one or two compatibility issues.

~~~
dpkonofa
Good point. Scrap the whole thing.

------
ryanmercer
Reminds me of a past job 14~ years ago, I was in SAP and spreadhseets pretty
much all day so I made my MIRC wallpaper an SAP window and had the font and
colors set up similar so if someone snuck up it looked like I was just looking
at SAP and I could casually minimize the active chat window.

Similarly I would read Project Gutenberg titles at that job by opening then in
notepad and then copy pasting sections into an outlook draft.

AT my current job I could probably get away with playing a MUD, I'm in AS400
terminal windows all day so I could sit there with CMUD on a monitor and no
one would have a clue unless they came up and actually read the window (Edit:
and actually when I first started here sometimes I'd open a CMD and watch
telnet Star Wars).

~~~
reaperducer
I remember back in the 90's there were some pretty high-profile computer games
that had "boss keys" where you could smack F1 or something and the game would
pause and the screen would show a spreadsheet.

Can anyone remember any of them?

~~~
Deimorz
I don't know how complete it is, but there's a list on MobyGames:
[https://www.mobygames.com/game-group/games-with-boss-
key/off...](https://www.mobygames.com/game-group/games-with-boss-
key/offset,0/so,1a/)

